

Show HN: Curratd read the news without distractions - panteravaca

Here is a small project I have been working on for a week or two. Basic concept is that wading through all the random tweets on a twitter timeline is time expensive, so let this site collect the most important news for you and don&#x27;t worry about missing important news.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;alpha.n.myrpi.org&#x2F;index.php
======
migidomingo
Pretty cool. Good job man. Are you planning on working on this a little more?
I'd definitely use this for sports if it updated more often.

~~~
panteravaca
Yea I plan on doing a ton more work, currently I am trying to get past
Twitter's API limits but once I solve that it can refresh every page load.

~~~
krapp
Cache it to a json file?

~~~
panteravaca
Thats practically what I am doing right now, if it has been 15 mins, I pull in
new tweets, if it hasn't i read from the cache.

------
caruana
Interesting POC, surely there should be a lot more stories though. i can only
see 7 stories and a few are about the same thing.

~~~
panteravaca
The whole idea is that it collects the top ten news stories of the day and
presents them to the user.

